# Galveston West end surf 7/6



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

We finally got on 'em and boy was the water perfect! Got in the water a little after 3 and strung a couple trout and a smack. Nothing after that really until about 5:30. A bunch of mullet and shad came through with a good school of trout following. Strung 7 more trout and another smack in 30 minutes. The bite shut off quickly after that when the bait left. We were using live shrimp under Cajun Thunders in the third gut. Sure felt good to finally catch a few in the surf!


----------

